# Dark Horse clone



## JackalR (10/3/15)

Hey guys,

Was wondering if anyone has had the same issue that I have that has a dark horse or dark horse clone 

Ive used the rda a bit not rebuilding as much seeing as it isnt my adv. Rebuilt as I got new juices in and when I was tightening the centre post it twisted in the same direction as the rotation of tightening the post screw. Am I tightening the screws too much. I used the same force on the negative posts and they didn't twist. 

Now that its twisted I took of the coils, twisted it back into correct position and coiled again. It works just fine though I am using a different juice so I find that the vape isnt as hot but the cloud production is still tops

So is it possible to tighten the centre post and is it still safe to use. Using it on a segeili 150w at 50w and coil resistance is 0.26 ohm


----------



## shaunnadan (10/3/15)

The build quality on the clone is in question here.

Many poorly made clones have posts that spin when you tighten them up. Some clones are awesome though 

Best thing is to take a small Plier and just twist and tighten it all so it's aligned and then give it a try again.


----------



## JackalR (10/3/15)

Thanks man. I did the pliers trick but I find that it only sets the post in the correct direction. As soon as I try tighten the coil it twists again


----------



## zadiac (10/3/15)

Happens with all my clones. I'm used to it by now.


----------



## shaunnadan (10/3/15)

Posts are loose ! 

So bad news is that if its not getting tight and staying In place u can't really do much. There is going to be a connection problem and can result in shorts and maybe even arcing. 

You can try and tighten up while holding a flat screwdriver on the 510 pin and see if that makes it tight.


----------



## JackalR (10/3/15)

Will give it a try. Otherwise ill send it in for repairs from where I got it or see if they advise a new one


----------



## JackalR (10/3/15)

Yup. Post is loose. Using the screwdriver to push the posts onto the 510 pin helps a bit but it only holds for a bit. After a few toots it comes loose again and get check Atomizer issues. So you say theres nothing I can do


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

JackalR said:


> Yup. Post is loose. Using the screwdriver to push the posts onto the 510 pin helps a bit but it only holds for a bit. After a few toots it comes loose again and get check Atomizer issues. So you say theres nothing I can do



Beginning last year I had a similar issue on a chinese knock-off RDA. I solved it by using 2-part epoxy mixed with very fine stainless steel filings (to keep conductivity) and glue-thread the post.


----------



## shaunnadan (10/3/15)

In any other scenario when u have a threaded rod and a tapped tube that's not getting tightened around it you can get some Plumbing tape or locktite and fix the threads... But in this scenario you can't 

So I have an idea but it may also cause ur atty to catch on fire! 

Get a few thin strands of steelwool, stuff the threads with it and then tighten that sucker down ! 

The Prob is that if there is any gaps then the wool can maybe somehow in worst case scenario touch the top cap and close a circuit between ur positive pin and then catch on fire... Use it, don't use it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JackalR (10/3/15)

Did you're have to remove the post completely first. I don't really want to do anything rash seeing as I got the dh in February. Do rbas have a warantee of sort


----------



## shaunnadan (10/3/15)

johan said:


> Beginning last year I had a similar issue on a chinese knock-off RDA. I solved it by using 2-part epoxy mixed with very fine stainless steel filings (to keep conductivity) and glue-thread the post.



I worry that the epoxy and the heating of the coil so close by could maybe cause some toxic fumes in the atty?


----------



## JackalR (10/3/15)

Fire ooo no. Id rather not. Ill play with it the weekend and suffer with it for now. At least I got my subtank today. If I dont come right ill take it in and see what the pros say. Such a pity because its really a great vape


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I worry that the epoxy and the heating of the coil so close by could maybe cause some toxic fumes in the atty?



Epoxy cured, needs a lot more heat than any atty can deliver before there's a risk of fumes.


----------



## stevie g (10/3/15)

Small pliers to grip when you are tightening?.


----------



## shaunnadan (10/3/15)

Ok, good to know 

Could the aluminum filings that come with the q bond bottles provide enough conductivity?


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Ok, good to know
> 
> Could the aluminum filings that come with the q bond bottles provide enough conductivity?



I am not sure, haven't used q bond before. but should be if its real aluminum filings - anyhow better conductivity than stainless steel.


----------



## shaunnadan (10/3/15)

The big box of q bond has a bottle of black plastic filler and a silver aluminum filler. 

I find it better than epoxy because once it's set you can machine it , similar to pratley

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (10/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> The big box of q bond has a bottle of black plastic filler and a silver aluminum filler.
> 
> I find it better than epoxy because once it's set you can machine it , similar to pratley



Thanks, I will definitely get hold of some.


----------

